
Ask HN: Product manager reading list - m-sed
What blogs&#x2F;sites&#x2F;communities about product management do you follow?
======
villaumbrosia
Hey! A few links to kick this off:

PS Community – Biggest Slack community for Product Managers
[https://productschool.typeform.com/to/yF0A6t](https://productschool.typeform.com/to/yF0A6t)

Massive list of online resources for aspiring Product Managers:

[https://www.productschool.com/blog/how-to-
become-2/massive-l...](https://www.productschool.com/blog/how-to-
become-2/massive-list-online-offline-resources-to-become-product-manager/)

[https://www.facebook.com/pg/productschool/community/](https://www.facebook.com/pg/productschool/community/)

